# How active are newly hatched tadpoles supposed to be??



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I noticed some of my tadpoles have come out of the spawn but apart from the odd twitch they don't seem to be moving, should I move them from there hatching tank into my newly built frog pond??


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Natonstan said:


> I noticed some of my tadpoles have come out of the spawn but apart from the odd twitch they don't seem to be moving, should I move them from there hatching tank into my newly built frog pond??


Is the water oxygenated? might be that they are a little oxygen starved...

otherwise they might just be tired from struggling out of the 'egg' casing..
Other than that I can't help you...anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I was reading a thread the other day (sorry guys, can't remember whose it was!) and they said that tadpoles can stay still and appear dead for a few days while they absorb the yolk sac...my sals are live bearers so sac is already gone by the time they appear.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmm, I think im gonna move them into the pond anyways as Ive got over 50 tadpoles, Ill put the rest of the spawn in too, and Ill keep everyone updated on what goes on, I heard its a good idea to put little pieces of Lettuce in there with them to eat, so Ill do that too.


----------



## cpiggott22 (Apr 1, 2009)

good luck, I hope everthing goes ok. sorry I couldn't be more useful


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hopefully its spring water or de-chlorinated water?
Put in some pond oxygen plants


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah Ive took some plants out of my Koi pond and theyve been in there for a good 3 weeks


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Totally normal!!! 

Tadpoles (of british species at least) do not become free swimming for around 5-7 days after hatching


----------

